# It's Falling Apart



## OvaryPunch (May 15, 2013)

I moved home to quickly. I know it now. 

Original story is here
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/75609-he-left-denies-ea.html

He said he'd go to marriage counseling. Now he's saying he can't afford it. He said he'd quit the part-time where she works. Now he's saying he can't afford it.

He blames me for past money problems. He found out I posted (and subsequently deleted him) from cheaterville and he's enraged over it. That was my bad, I know. I deleted it after a day but it got skimmed and posted on Bad Boy Report and it could affect his job. I'm trying to get it removed. 

Its all falling apart and I dont know what to do.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Can you move back out and take more time to come to reasonable resolution?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It's gonna cost him more to divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

